# Loraine



## loraine (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi everybody new to this love the site cant believe how much information fabulous.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 6, 2012)

:wave: welcome to the site


----------



## Robmac (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 6, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## iceman1956 (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome :banana:


----------



## robjk (Aug 6, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 6, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Go wild (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Loraine and :welcome:


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh no, not another Loraine, :banana:

Just jokin, welcome to the site Loraine, have fun :cool1:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## loraine (Aug 7, 2012)

loraine said:


> Hi everybody new to this love the site cant believe how much information fabulous.



many thanks loraine


----------



## loraine (Aug 7, 2012)

iceman1956 said:


> Welcome :banana:



Many thanks loraine


----------



## loraine (Aug 7, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> :welcome:



many thanks Loraine


----------



## loraine (Aug 7, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Oh no, not another Loraine, :banana:
> 
> Just jokin, welcome to the site Loraine, have fun :cool1:



Many thanks Loraine


----------



## loraine (Aug 7, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to the site.



Many thanks Loraine


----------



## chubadub (Aug 7, 2012)

:welcome:and :have fun:


----------



## lotty (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site, (I'm the other Lorraine) :welcome:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Loraine and a warm welcome to you, many happy touring weekends away.


----------

